# New "Vintage" Bullerjan Free Flow Stoves



## kgdenny (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello,

    I recently purchased a old store front building that was packed with tons of stuff.  It was like a time capsule from the 70s.  After going to through everything, I found two (2) Free Flow stoves.  Both stoves are still strapped to their shipping pallet and have never been used.  After using Google, I learned about Bullerjan.  Is there any added value to these because they are new, unused from the 70s? (I assume 70s).  There is a metal plate that was on the one that the box disintegrated so I could see it has a model number and a person's name.  Are they marketable in the US?  The locals that I have shown them to basically do two things 1) stand back in disbelief of all the junk that was in the building and 2) comment on how cool the stoves look and ask if I want to sell them.  Does anyone know of an expert I can send pictures to so that they can be authenticated and valued?


----------



## bholler (Jul 11, 2019)

kgdenny said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased a old store front building that was packed with tons of stuff.  It was like a time capsule from the 70s.  After going to through everything, I found two (2) Free Flow stoves.  Both stoves are still strapped to their shipping pallet and have never been used.  After using Google, I learned about Bullerjan.  Is there any added value to these because they are new, unused from the 70s? (I assume 70s).  There is a metal plate that was on the one that the box disintegrated so I could see it has a model number and a person's name.  Are they marketable in the US?  The locals that I have shown them to basically do two things 1) stand back in disbelief of all the junk that was in the building and 2) comment on how cool the stoves look and ask if I want to sell them.  Does anyone know of an expert I can send pictures to so that they can be authenticated and valued?


Post some pictures


----------



## bholler (Jul 11, 2019)

But yes they are absolutely marketable here.  I am sure there are plenty of people who would want one.  It is just a matter of finding them.


----------



## kgdenny (Jul 13, 2019)

bholler said:


> But yes they are absolutely marketable here.  I am sure there are plenty of people who would want one.  It is just a matter of finding them.



Here are the pics.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## kgdenny (Jul 13, 2019)

I previously thought they were from the 70s but the model tag indicates 1980


----------



## bholler (Jul 13, 2019)

kgdenny said:


> Here are the pics.  What are your thoughts?


That just isn't as good looking as some other similar stoves I have seen.  These were never great performers but they look cool so they have some appeal.


----------



## kgdenny (Jul 13, 2019)

bholler said:


> That just isn't as good looking as some other similar stoves I have seen.  These were never great performers but they look cool so they have some appeal.


Ok, good to know.  When I get them out from the rest of the clutter I will clean them up and see if I can sell them.  

Thanks,


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 14, 2019)

You might be able to market them to guys looking for a heater for their "man cave" or whatever. It looks a bit industrial/hot rod. I think these stoves are even still in production in Germany.


----------



## kgdenny (Jul 14, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> You might be able to market them to guys looking for a heater for their "man cave" or whatever. It looks a bit industrial/hot rod. I think these stoves are even still in production in Germany.


Yes, I found Bullerjan when I googled Free Flow stove, etc.  I’ll put them up for sale locally and see how it goes.  I was trying find out if there was anything ‘unique’ about these since they apparently are the original ones prior to Bullerjan owning the design.  

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bholler (Jul 14, 2019)

kgdenny said:


> Yes, I found Bullerjan when I googled Free Flow stove, etc.  I’ll put them up for sale locally and see how it goes.  I was trying find out if there was anything ‘unique’ about these since they apparently are the original ones prior to Bullerjan owning the design.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Yes the design is unique.  But there are other ones that are much better looking.  I have seen them with glass doors and cast labels instead of crappy weld levels.  Functionaly they look like they will work the same.  Lots of quick heat but burn through tons of wood to do it.


----------



## Vanniek71 (Nov 1, 2019)

You don’t by chance still have these do you?


----------



## kgdenny (Nov 6, 2019)

Vanniek71 said:


> You don’t by chance still have these do you?


Yes, I never got back around to selling them.  I got sidetracked on another project.


----------



## Vanniek71 (Nov 6, 2019)

kgdenny said:


> Yes, I never got back around to selling them. I got sidetracked on another project.



If you are still interested in selling, I may be interested in one.


----------



## zobeda (Nov 11, 2019)

kgdenny said:


> Yes, I never got back around to selling them.  I got sidetracked on another project.



Hi KdDenney,
I too would be interested in purchasing one of these stoves if you have them available still.  Please email me @ zobeda07@yahoo.com if you get this and we can discuss costand get photographs outside of this forum.

Best,

Dan


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2019)

There is a classified forum here for items that are wanted or for sale:





						Classifieds for Sale/ Wanted, etc.
					

Here is where you can post descriptions and pictures of stove related articles you wish to sell - or items wanted.




					www.hearth.com


----------



## Bigmountain55 (Jan 10, 2020)

I am also interested in locating one of these stoves to purchase. Thank you


----------



## UrbanAngler (Tuesday at 3:41 PM)

Did you ever sell those freeflow stoves? I am finishing up building two of them.


----------



## appointed EPA deviant (Tuesday at 8:09 PM)

where is the video of the burn, Looks awesome, but real pricey to build.


----------



## UrbanAngler (Thursday at 7:33 AM)

appointed EPA deviant said:


> where is the video of the burn, Looks awesome, but real pricey to build.


Thanks. Still finishing them up. There are other videos on my YouTube. Haven’t done any burns yet but there will be videos. I’m the process of ordering the stove pipe and chimney. That is expensive. ! I have all the tools to build this but it has been time consuming figuring out some of the details on the door and the afterburner fit.


----------

